# Ilford SFX



## doobs (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey, I'm on my way up to the camera store, in search of Ilford's SFX 200 film. Has anyone used it? Is there anything I need to know about it? I plan on using a Vivitar 25A red filter that I have.

Thanks!
 -- Dylan


----------



## Joxby (Oct 27, 2007)

nopers, is that IR film..
I have a few rolls of Rollei IR 400 to shoot, but I gotta read up on actually how to shoot it, I dunno what speed to shoot it at, I do know infra red light focuses at a different distance to normal daylight, you have to take that into account when focusing.
So in summary.....I know bugger all, but I'll be inerested to read about your exploits with SFX..


----------



## doobs (Oct 27, 2007)

It's not IR film, but it has an "extended red sensitivity". It is suggested you shoot it with a deep red filter to achieve near infrared pictures. I'm curious as to what will happen with the 25A filter, I'm guessing a somewhat 'half' infrared-like picture -- if you will. I'm wondering if development will be the same, etc. 

I did read that Kodak's IR film is supposed to be loaded in complete darkness or subdued light -- one of the two, can't remember. I figured it would be good to know if Ilford's SFX needed the same. I'll probably load it in subdued light anyway.

Well see how this goes


----------



## Alpha (Oct 27, 2007)

SFX is great stuff. Peak sensitivity is at 720nm and extends up to 740nm. It's very easy to shoot with a #25 or #29. It can also be shot with an 89B, though it will get really really contrasty since the IR part doesn't extend into the 800nm+ range. It tends to be pretty grainy, but really lovely stuff overall. It can be loaded in subdued light instead of complete darkness like all the other IR films that are currently made except for Fotokemika/Rollei/Maco/Efke/Adox Near-IR. 

Here's a shot on SFX shot with a #25 at ISO 200, developed in TMAX developer. As you can see, IR tends to have somewhat of a see-through effect on certain clothing, especially thin stuff. Shooting films with greater IR spectral sensitivity will increase this effect.


----------



## doobs (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the help, Max. I'm on my way now to pick up a roll or two. I'll be shooting with the 25A unless they have a REALLY cheap deep red filter. I'll be sure to post results!

 -- Dylan


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 27, 2007)

I shot sort of an "experimental" roll with it a couple weekends ago. The contact sheet looks great, but I haven't gotten around to enlarging anything yet. Looks like it has really nice contrast.


----------



## doobs (Oct 27, 2007)

So the camera store down the street figures they shouldn't carry it. D:<  I'll have to order it online. I'll order a few rolls tomorrow and hopefully they'll come by next weekend. For now, I've got more rolls of TMZ P3200 than I can even know what to do with, so I'll have fun with those for the weekend.

I'm really bummed they didn't have it. Oh well.

frXnz, have you scanned the contact sheet? I'd love to see how it came out.

--Dylan


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 28, 2007)

doobs said:


> So the camera store down the street figures they shouldn't carry it. D:<  I'll have to order it online. I'll order a few rolls tomorrow and hopefully they'll come by next weekend. For now, I've got more rolls of TMZ P3200 than I can even know what to do with, so I'll have fun with those for the weekend.
> 
> I'm really bummed they didn't have it. Oh well.
> 
> ...


I haven't scanned the contact sheet. Perhaps I will tomorrow, if I finally get around to hooking up my scanner


----------



## doobs (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool, post it whenever you scan it.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 28, 2007)

Here it is. Most of the images are overexposed (I meant to stop down a step, I did it backwards ), but hopefully you can get some idea.







EDIT: I have another half contact sheet somewhere from the same roll, which might have some more (properly exposed) photos on it. I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## doobs (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, that stuff is really cool. I'm gonna order a bunch of it tonight. What kind of filter did you use, frXnz?


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 28, 2007)

doobs said:


> Wow, that stuff is really cool. I'm gonna order a bunch of it tonight. What kind of filter did you use, frXnz?



I used a B+W 090 red filter, which is like a #25 if I recall correctly. I kind of wish I'd gone a bit darker for the foliage stuff, but it works nice one stuff where I'm not looking for a real distinct infrared look.


----------



## doobs (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, I plan on using a 25 filter. I might see what 'very deep red' filters the camera store up the street has though. If they're cheap enough, I might just go for it.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 28, 2007)

The advantage to the 25 and the 29 is that you can meter through them. If you shoot with something like an 89b, you'll have to meter and then attach the filter, or use an external meter. With an 89, you're talking a +4 stop exposure increase.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 28, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> The advantage to the 25 and the 29 is that you can meter through them. If you shoot with something like an 89b, you'll have to meter and then attach the filter, or use an external meter. With an 89, you're talking a +4 stop exposure increase.



Max,

I manage to meter through all IR filters up to the B+W 093 with unmodified meters. What problems have you had metering through an 89B?

Thanks,
Helen

Here, for reference, are the 50% transmission wavelengths for some common filters, to the nearest 5 nm. Heliopan filters are given their Schott RG numbers, which correspond to the 50% transmission wavelength.

Wratten # 25 (Old designation: A): 600 nm
Wratten # 29 (Old designation: F): 620 nm
B+W 091 (Schott RG630): 630 nm
B+W 092 (Schott RG695): 695 nm
Wratten # 89B: 715 nm
Hoya R72: 720 nm
Wratten # 88A: 745 nm
Wratten # 87: 795 nm
B+W 093 (Schott RG830): 830 nm
Wratten 87C: 850 nm


----------



## Alpha (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't always trust average metering in low light, and I don't always shoot IR on super bright sunny days. What I meant to say in addition to the metering thing is that it can also be very hard to see through those filters. As such, it's just a little more of a hassle if you want to compose and then add the filter. I also like being able to look at the way light falls, through the filter, which I can't do easily with a deep red/black filter.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 28, 2007)

Ah, right. I don't use an SLR for IR photography, so that aspect of it isn't an issue.

Best,
Helen


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's one of the shots from that contact sheet enlarged. My scanner kinda sucks


----------

